# Blue Can



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Blue Can Water Versus Bottled Water Hype or Is this Worth It*

I accidentally stumbled upon something called Blue Can Water which is dri king water in a can which they say has 50 year shelf life as opposed to 6 months to a year shelf life of bottled water, their words. Before I go on, bottled water only has a shelf life of 6 months to a year, unopened? I thought it had at least 5 years life.

Here is what Blue Can says of itself:

50 Year Shelf Life
12 oz of water per can, 24 cans per case
2.25 gallons of water per case
Hermetically sealed water purified with 12 step filtration, reverse osmosis, UV light treatment
A case of 24 is $30-40 including shipping. Price drops the more one buys.

Is this worth getting or a total waste of money?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Here you go. Has a 50 year shelf life!

http://www.amazon.com/Individually-...qid=1448200195&sr=8-3&keywords=blue+can+water


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*How did you do that? Thanks*

Have no clue how you did that. Thank You


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Several people on this site can their own water. Just like canning meat or vegetables. I see no reason that would ever go bad. We know that home canned produce has an almost unlimited shelf life.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have probably spent more than that on a bottle of wine that I didn't even save. Who am I to say what is a waste of money. If you get it let us know how it tastes in 50 years.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Peaches, companies like the one that sell the canned water "prey" on people with little to no experience or knowledge, and are out to make money off of their fear. If you are concerned about the "shelf life" of water, simply bottle your own, being mindful of sanitation, and then rotate your supply every six months to one year. That way you can be sure of the purity of your water and save money at the same time.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

It's all in the container. bottled water generally used to go for 5-7 years until the plastic deteriorated and or it tasted nasty.
Canned water in glass with glass lids [they are still out there!] should keep forever, I mean, look how long it keeps in the ground and
that's far from sanitary.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Save your money. 

I think you would be better off canning your own water. You have several options. You could can just as if you were canning vegetable, sterilize your jars and lids, fill with boiling water, put in a water bath for x amount of time. 

You could also do what some of us do. Wash any glass bottles you have, from juice, lemonade, spaghetti sauce, whatever you have. Pour boiling water in and put the lid on. As it cools, it will pretty much seal it up. I take water like this along when I travel in my car. 

If you use the second method, you can use it as needed, and if you feel nervous at all about it, use it periodically and redo it. I have never had any problems with it. If you make sure you have very clean jars, you should have no problems. 

Also, plastic is lighter and less likely to break, but I do my best to stay away from plastic.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you can your own in new quart mason jars you can get four or five times the water for your dollar. If you use old jars it is almost free. Store in a dark place. Pour the water back and forth a few times when you open it up to add oxygen and improve the taste. 

As I tell my wife, "water is a few billion years old, it will likely go bad any time now."


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

The aluminum in the cans causes old timer disease so you will forget it the water is bad or not.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

$2 a can for water?
That's insane.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

backlash said:


> $2 a can for water?
> That's insane.


I am a bit puzzled how they can say it can last 50 years when their company has been around for probably less than 10 years.

Also puzzled why I would need canned water to last me 50 years unless I had the space and money to stack 50 years worth of water for myself which I don't.

Having said that I don't like the idea of bottled water lasting a year or less.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> I am a bit puzzled how they can say it can last 50 years when their company has been around for probably less than 10 years.
> 
> Also puzzled why I would need canned water to last me 50 years unless I had the space and money to stack 50 years worth of water for myself which I don't.
> 
> Having said that I don't like the idea of bottled water lasting a year or less.


There are documented cases of canned food lasting over 100 years. as long as it is canned properly, stored properly, and the container is intact then the contents should be good.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't waste your money on canned water. 

Store your own tap water and rotate it on a regular schedule, every 6 to 12 months, if you want to ensure freshness.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We do keep gallon containers of water on hand at all times; however, we have a Royal Berkey for our long-term water needs.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Having said that I don't like the idea of bottled water lasting a year or less.


That's complete and total "malarkey"!

I have bottled water (store brand, 16oz clear bottles) from 2008 that tastes 100% like the day I bought it. Keep it in a cool, DARK place and it should last forever!

BTW, the said 2008 bottle I just mentioned is stored "outside"..... inside an old metal filing cabinet.... that is mixed in/with a bunch of other old junk & pallets... in a "secret" cache on some undeveloped acreage in Texas.... far, Far Away from any town. I check it once a year. All is good in there.

It's in the shade, but it gets just as hot as the ambient air outside happens to be, which is over 100 degrees some days in the summer. I don't have a root cellar (yet) to store it in.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> That's complete and total "malarkey"!
> 
> I have bottled water (store brand, 16oz clear bottles) from 2008 that tastes 100% like the day I bought it. Keep it in a cool, DARK place and it should last forever!
> 
> ...


When we lived in the beachside apartment (2011) I bought some gallon jugs of water on sale. We still have some, some have sprung leaks and others were used by K and the movers back in 2014 when we moved here.

How long it will last is 100% on storage container, the temperature it is kept in and light exposure.

Keep your stored water in a cool dark place but the containers are cheap thin plastic they will spring leaks. Store it outside to the year round temperatures and the containers will rot/spring leaks/burst from freezing temps etc.

I keep a couple gallon jugs of water in the car. I rotate the ones in K's car because his car sits in the sun all day. The ones in mine (my dad's car) are less often because the car is parked in the garage.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

things you should consider if you're new to water storage. Water storage needs to be protected against viruses, contamination, and bacteria. So you must take different measures to protect your water from these threats than you would with food.

Here are 5 common myths and facts about water storage that you'll want to consider as you start your water storage reserves.

Myth #1: Water can expire.

Fact: Water does not expire. It can become contaminated (chemically or biologically), but it doesn't "go bad." Water can have a stale taste, but that taste can be eliminated by rotating your water and purifying it. If a water storage source is in ideal conditions (it started out clean and was stored in a dark, cool area, not directly on concrete or near harsh fumes and chemicals), it technically can store indefinitely. Rotate water for peace of mind or if there is a risk of contamination.

Myth #2: It's fine to store water in any type of plastic container I have at home.

Fact: Water should be stored in a UV-resistant, food-grade plastic container or in metallized bags. Traditionally, water storage barrels are blue. This color limits light exposure and biological growth (bacteria and algae) and also signifies that what is stored in the container is safe for human consumption (for example, gasoline is stored in red containers).

The safest containers to hold water in are polyethylene-based plastics, or plastics #1, #2, and #4. Our water barrels are made out of plastic #2 and, unlike some other companies, have never been used to store other items before they are sold to you. This type of plastic is good for long-term storage and is BPA-free.

You can figure out the number of plastic by looking for this symbol on the bottom of containers:

Recycle1

Other helpful tips for storing water in plastic containers:

Don't use milk jugs for water storage. Since milk jugs are biodegradable, they will break down over time. Also, any live cultures in the milk that remain in your jug could make you ill if you store drinking/cooking water in milk jugs.
Disposable water bottles are not great for long-term storage. Water can be stored for long-term use in re-useable Nalgene bottles.
Soda Bottles and Powerade/Gatorade bottles can be used for long-term water storage. However, it's important to remember that plastics absorb flavors, so your drinking water may have a cola taste. If you store water in soda or Powerade bottles, don't use the water for cooking or else your soup might taste like cola!
Myth #3: If I have a water barrel, I'm set for every emergency I'll encounter.

Fact: You can't solely rely on the barrel for all the situations you may encounter. If you have to evacuate, you won't be able to carry a water barrel with you. Also, if you only have one barrel or one water source you may run out of water given the number of people in your family and the number of days that you will be without water. Remember that the average amount of water to store is one gallon per day per person for a 2 week period.

Store water in various sized containers and plan for different situations (grab-and-go, shelter-in-place, extra water for cooking, etc.). You can siphon the water from your barrel into other containers and refill it before emergencies arise.

Myth #4: To save space, I can stack water barrels on top of each other.

Fact: Most water barrels are not built to stack on each other. If you want to stack your water because you don't have room, use water containers with grooves on the bottom for stacking like our 160 Gallon Water Reserve, Aqua Pak or Aqua Tainer.

Water barrels are safest if they are stored standing. However, do not store your barrel directly on cement or on the floor in your garage. Plastics absorb flavors and odors from gasoline, liquids spilled on the floor, and chemicals used to create the concrete. These chemicals and odors will make the taste of the water unbearable to drink. Instead, place your water barrel on top of a wood board or cardboard so that odors and chemicals do not leach in.

Myth #5: If I have a water purifier, I don't need a filter.

Fact: Water purifiers like Chlorine Dioxide will kill 99.9% of all microorganisms (like protozoa, bacteria, and viruses) in your water. Chlorine Dioxide is excellent for sheltering-in-place, and also great for treating water from your barrels or water you collect from streams or rivers while hiking.

However, purifiers alone won't remove turbidity (dirt, silt, "floaties," and chemicals) from your water, so we recommend using a purifier and filter together to make sure your water is clean (especially if you are collecting water for drinking and washing, but turbidity is ok if you use soap while washing.)

If you're a first time barrel buyer remember that you'll want to buy a water storage combo. Each combo includes a bung wrench, replacement bung (a bung is the white cap on top of your water barrel), siphon hose, and water purifiers for maintenance.

These are just 5 myths about water storage. But if you're new to water storage and want to learn more, check out these articles for more tips:

"Not all Barrels are Built the Same"

http://beprepared.com/blog/9182/5-myths-about-water-storage/


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...djFf2oFjn0PffYa9FG08T-14eKCNHerxd5hoCcpHw_wcB

The photo will not cut & paste.
But it is white 65 gallon tank for $140.00.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

PeachesBackwards said:


> I am a bit puzzled how they can say it can last 50 years when their company has been around for probably less than 10 years.
> 
> Also puzzled why I would need canned water to last me 50 years unless I had the space and money to stack 50 years worth of water for myself which I don't.
> 
> Having said that I don't like the idea of bottled water lasting a year or less.


Just learn to filter and sterilize water, simple and easy to do from materials readily at hand in any disaster. I learned to find, filter and sterilize water in the Mojave Desert years ago&#8230; The weekend class was $30, probably $100 now but no biggy, there are hundreds of YouTube vids. They show these very simple steps.

Let's see, what is important? 1) Knowing how to find, filter and sterilize water? 2) The shelf life of water in a bottle you buy at the store?

Which bit of knowledge will save you and you're family in a disaster? If you answer wrong you die&#8230;  if such a disaster happens...


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

RevWC said:


> Here you go. Has a 50 year shelf life!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Individually-...qid=1448200195&sr=8-3&keywords=blue+can+water


Thank you for bring this up for discussion. I enjoyed all the useful comments.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

crabapple said:


> things you should consider if you're new to water storage. Water storage needs to be protected against viruses, contamination, and bacteria. So you must take different measures to protect your water from these threats than you would with food.
> 
> Here are 5 common myths and facts about water storage that you'll want to consider as you start your water storage reserves.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. As a person new to prepping, this was very informative.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

crabapple said:


> The photo will not cut & paste.
> But it is white 65 gallon tank for $140.00.


However, I wouldn't spend that much on a tank that small. food Grade containers are all over & easily found, and cheap, too.

(Well, there is a trick to making that work, so here you go


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

crabapple said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...djFf2oFjn0PffYa9FG08T-14eKCNHerxd5hoCcpHw_wcB
> 
> The photo will not cut & paste.
> But it is white 65 gallon tank for $140.00.


I saw the image that LincTex posted. While plastic provides many things such as being flexible, light weight and more, the chemical makeup of plastic has been warned about. Plastic is full of toxins.

I have most of my water stored in plastic and it does not make me happy about all the plastic, just glad to have the water.

Mother Earth news had an article several years ago about a woman who built a water cistern or reservoir up the hill from her home of cement. I know someone will be able to speak to a better type of cement to use, and I know the article spoke of the type of cement. Of course this is not an option for everyone, but it is for some.

Lots of places recommend storing 1 gallon per person per day. I have often thought how minimal that is. I have read that 3 gallons is much more like it, but we use so much more water in this day and age. I am sure we could survive with 1 gallon a day, but long term, more would be better.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm confused. Cost aside do you recommend buying this 65 Gallon Storage Tank pictured above by LincTex?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> I'm confused. Cost aside do you recommend buying this 65 Gallon Storage Tank pictured above by LincTex?


Just do yourself a favor,

Fill up those empty soda bottles that are crowding your "bachelor pad" with water and call it good.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

PeachesBackwards said:


> I'm confused. Cost aside do you recommend buying this 65 Gallon Storage Tank pictured above by LincTex?


I do not, but that is me. I keep thinking of 3000, 5000 or 10,000 gallon tanks, myself. Of course, you have to have the correct conditions for that.

But like Grimm says, refill those empty soda bottles.

If everyone would just re-use what they have, they could be set in little time!
I am talking about juice, soda, wine, kombucha, pickle, pasta sauce and other bottles and jars.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> I'm confused. Cost aside do you recommend buying this 65 Gallon Storage Tank pictured above by LincTex?


That tank would be just fine as an emergency source for your water. I prefer the black as they tend to grow less green stuff but if you keep this tank in a dark place it would make little difference.

Concrete makes a fine cistern. They will sometimes settle and crack but the crack can be patched or a Hypalon liner can be added.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I found the perfect solution to Peaches' water issues!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I found the perfect solution to Peaches' water issues!


When this thread first started, I thought this was what he originally meant. I had to read it again in order to be clear.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Those Arizona Tea jugs (1 gallon) have a 5 and a 7 in two different symbols are these safe. We have about 50 of them?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> Those Arizona Tea jugs (1 gallon) have a 5 and a 7 in two different symbols are these safe. We have about 50 of them?


I would keep them filled just for the sake of having water.

I save all kinds of jugs and bottles, except milk cartons. I clean and refill all of them, because, I could use water from an unknown safety or known non safe container for other purposes, such as flushing toilets, washing hands and laundry, watering plants, and more.

I really am in the mode of avoiding all plastics, because we don't really know about how safe any of it is, but I do have lots of water saved in it. In the effort to replace all of that plastic with glass for drinking water, I use all kinds of jars, such as glass juice bottles (purchased when on sale), pickle jars, spaghetti sauce jars. I also like to fill empty canning jars with water until I need them for other purposes.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Grimm said:


> I found the perfect solution to Peaches' water issues!


I have one of those, circa 1960+ I think it's still good!

*Rancher*


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I always wondered how much dehydrated water Bernard sold? I wonder if he is the same guy who sold Pet Rocks? And, can you still buy dehydrated water? I know a prepper who might want some! 

http://www.edietshop.com/dehydrated-water/?F_Keyword=water

Just in case anyone else wants some, it is $5.00 a can or $60.00 a case. Check out the ad.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I would keep them filled just for the sake of having water.
> 
> I save all kinds of jugs and bottles, except milk cartons. I clean and refill all of them, because, I could use water from an unknown safety or known non safe container for other purposes, such as flushing toilets, washing hands and laundry, watering plants, and more.
> 
> I really am in the mode of avoiding all plastics, because we don't really know about how safe any of it is, but I do have lots of water saved in it. In the effort to replace all of that plastic with glass for drinking water, I use all kinds of jars, such as glass juice bottles (purchased when on sale), pickle jars, spaghetti sauce jars. I also like to fill empty canning jars with water until I need them for other purposes.


Thanks, We already have about 30 others filled for use in flushing toilets. I have a great well and several sources to get water up from it. We also have a river about 300 yards away. Where we live water really isn't an issue. We still have a stack of bottled water in the storage room. It is just good to know if for some reason we have to leave area that we could use these as good drinking jugs. They are after all tea jugs you drink from so I would assume cleaning them out and adding water should perfectly safe.


----------

